# Somebody Please help me, I'm gonna pull my hair out



## elknuts (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey guys, I have a question about a Murray 24 inch 8hp Tecu snowblower. It worked great last year until the end, it kept throwing drive belts. I figured i would get it out and see what I could see before things get cold. Well what I found was the drive pulley is wobbling. I took off the auger assembly and exposed the belts, took off the drive pulley and the shaft seems to move. There is a bearing just behind the pulley that supports the shaft on that side, I removed the belly pan and found a trunnion bearing on the other side. If I wiggle the shaft the whole trunnion bearing moves, The shgaft isnt moving int he bearing, the bearing itself wiggles. SO i removed the front bearing and the whole shaft and bearing moves in and out about 1/2 inch and up and down. Am i missing something. I wouldnt think it should move, but i dont know what it should look like. Here is a link to the parts breakdown:









parts.sears.com/partsdirect/part-model/Murray-Parts/Snow-removal-equipment-Parts/Model-627804X6A/0739/1507200/P9030006/00004

Please copy and paste this in your browser. The link thing didnt work

Part 216 in the trunnion bearing in question and part number 215 is the shaft that goes through it. 

If anyone has any ideas or even an explanation on how it should work i would very much apprecuiate it. Thanks in advance, Bruce!!


----------



## elknuts (Aug 29, 2012)

parts.sears.com/partsdirect/part-model/Murray-Parts/Snow-removal-equipment-Parts/Model-627804X6A/0739/1507200/P9030006/00004


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Wiggle*

I don't have a unit like yours and I agree the schematic is weak but there are a couple of areas I'd look at. First off, I'm reading the pulley (225) is where you're getting the movement. First insure that the pulley is snug to the shaft (215). There has to be some type of retainer for the bearing (223), see if that's present and is keeping that inline. The bearing assembly by the friction wheel (216) slides in the tensioning assembly (190). The two ears off that bearing assembly slip into slots on 190. If there's alot of play there, see if you can find some small bushings that might slip over those ears and would take up the slack where it slips into 190. If 216 is dropping too much, maybe use something like a wire tie over the ears on 216 and go around the shaft of 190. Don't snug them up tight-tight as there needs to be a little movement, but enough so 216 doesn't drop too far. Another option might be a couple of little springs to keep the bearing assembly 216 up into 190.

If the bearings are both good, then one or the other must have some movement in them that's part of your issue. After that, I'd go through it all and insure everything that's got a screw or bolt is tight. One other thing, there are 2 bushings on 190 (part 191), insure they don't have any extra slop in them.

Good luck, let us know how you do. Post again if you have additional questions. Note - pictures are always good, sometimes you can see things that aren't apparent from drawings.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

the way you are describing the issue and the way i am reading the diagram. the drive plate is attached to the trunnion bearing with a clip and that assembly rides on the shaft that goes through the housing and is support at two ends by bearings numbered 223. so the shaft and drive pulley stay in place (keeping the belt groove inline) riding on two bearings (223) and the the drive plate has in and out movement(as it should) to allow the forks to engage/disengage the drive. up and down a little should be ok, in and out is necessary to press the drive plate against the friction wheeland then back to release it. I think the problem is in one or both of the bearings numbered 223.

kind of hard to judge without our hands directly on it.


----------

